# Sorry - another question - Eden Pet foods?



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

I said I wouldn't ask another question regarding food but....I am 

Anyways, I did exact calculations on how much Burns costs us per month and I stated it wrong in a previous post...we are spending around £45 a month as we are giving them a fair bit more than the RDA.

I was just looking on whichdogfood and found Eden Holistic dog food and just looked at the costs and RDA etc. Turns out, it would only be a couple of pounds a month more (based on RDA purely) to feed them on this than Burns. I thought it would maybe be worth a try.

I see it is rated 5 stars on which dog food and is green on the dry food index.

Anyone tried it and what are your opinions?

Thanks and so sorry I have another question - just saw it and thought i'd check


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Bad customer services, if food doesn't suit your dog you can't ask or mention it on their FB group or they remove you. I think someone also mentioned they saw members been told to harass people who left negative reviews on which food and they were removed (the members and the neg reviews) so thats why they're aren't any neg reviews of them on there

It's either them doing the which food site too or they know the person who does it!

several people on here have had negative experiences with their customer services which is a shame as the theory behind the food is good, but some dogs find it too rich.. same as I heard Orijen is very rich also but don't hear of them banning and harassing people whose dog is not getting on with their food!!

but.. your risk.. if you want to take the gamble your dogs may be ok on it!.. just don't expect any support from them if you have problems!

Edited to add: Here's link to other post about Eden Problems: 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/319031-eden-problems.html


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I used to feed Orijen... The dogs loved it and did great on it. One day, I was on WhichDogFood and came across Eden... Everyone was saying it was great food and due to it being sourced in the UK, was a lot cheaper to feed than Orijen...

I ordered some, it arrived (took ages) and the boys hated it. Wouldn't touch it. I persisted and they did eventually start to eat it (they were probably starving), but they didn't do as well on it... Dexter became very thin and his coat dulled down, it upset Skip's tummy and when I tried to get in touch with them.... nothing! I thought they would always appreciate any feedback and I certainly wasn't slagging their food, it just didn't agree with my dogs. Still, nothing. Not even a "we're sorry our food did not agree with your dogs"... 

I gave up and switched them both to raw. Best decision I ever made.

I gave my neighbour my huge bag of Eden and even her dog, who is fed on Royal Canin, wouldn't touch it...

That's my experience but sometimes you're best to just find out for yourself  Good luck!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Excellent quality food - absolutely despicable customer service though, and I wouldn't recommend them on this basis alone.


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

That's pretty annoying as the food looks great  A bit of a dilema. I want to give my girls the best I can afford - and if this agrees with them, this is just that. 

Equally I don't want to try a food and be stuck with no help from the company.

Decisions ... If the food is good, I may as well try it I suppose?!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

How about Millies Wolfheart?

Excellent quality British made food like the Eden but with great customer service. Cheaper too!


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Honestly you'd be better going with someone else! 

I've seen them advise people to starve their dogs for 3 days until it ate their food on their FB page if they were fussy eaters and many are toy breed owners on there! ..apparently the owners have Chihuahua's so they seem to have several members from the Chihuahua fan club or something on there! 

I looked at MWH too but as we won the comp I'm sticking with JWB as his tummy seems settled with their grain free range...and as its sold in many places can always go to where the best deal is once the free supply ends!


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Based on the RDA, MWH looks as though it'd work out costing more. I know they say you often feed less than the RDA..is that the case with MWH?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

JessIncaFCR said:


> Based on the RDA, MWH looks as though it'd work out costing more. I know they say you often feed less than the RDA..is that the case with MWH?


Based on a 15 kg dog (so double if yours are about 30 kg), feeding cost per day;

Eden - 73p
Millies Wolfheart salmon - 60p

The owner of Millies Wolfheart posts on this forum, and I'm currently speaking to him via PM - would you like me to ask him to have a look at this thread, so you can have a chat with him about RDA and your dogs needs?


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Yes please Sixstar....that'd be fab - thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Done, hopefully he'll be along shortly.


----------



## MILLIES WOLFHEART (Jul 9, 2012)

SixStar said:


> Based on a 15 kg dog (so double if yours are about 30 kg), feeding cost per day;
> 
> Eden - 73p
> Millies Wolfheart salmon - 60p
> ...


Tip toes in on invite

Classic mistake in premium high meat food is to over feed so for our ranges we suggest

countryside mix 70/30/0- is spot on for an active working dog and you can feed RDA you may need to cut back if less active [you know your dogs]

salmon and veg 70/30/0 - can be a fine line in feeding this so if less active cut back 20%

new riverside range 60/40/0 - RDA for active dogs is spot on less active cut back 10%

there's a fine line when feeding any premium food watching their poops, if part is firm second part soft cut back a little and see if this firms up.

swap over to any foods gently and the longer you take the better the results are.

any questions give the team a call always happy to help!:thumbup1:


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

MILLIES WOLFHEART said:


> Tip toes in on invite
> 
> Classic mistake in premium high meat food is to over feed so for our ranges we suggest
> 
> ...


Thank you 

Roughly when is your riverside mix coming out?


----------



## MILLIES WOLFHEART (Jul 9, 2012)

JessIncaFCR said:


> Thank you
> 
> Roughly when is your riverside mix coming out?


Trials have been completed and its in line for manufacture so we expect within the next 4 weeks

High hopes for this one quality and kind on the pocket :biggrin:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Ive ordered Millies Wolfheart for my raw fed dogs when we go caravaning next week
I have been very impressed with the customer service, communication and delivery both excellent. The food smells wonderful and I have no doubt the dogs will love it on holiday.

At a show couple of months ago - I had a trial bag of MWH in my show bag and my friend was looking for a food for her skinny, picky Chinese Crested, I gave her the trial bag and he gobbled a few bits immediately (he wouldnt touch any of the happy dog or other brands offered to him at the showground) and I know she has him on it ever since and he is putting on weight nicely


----------



## rottiepug (Aug 5, 2013)

JessIncaFCR said:


> Anyone tried it and what are your opinions?
> 
> Thanks and so sorry I have another question - just saw it and thought i'd check


My pug wouldn't touch it, and it gave my rottie puppy constant diarrhoea, I even cut his food right down, that didn't work. At 4 months old he's the same size and weight as he was at 3 months old. He's been off Eden 3 days now and got solid poops again, he'd due to be weighed and measured again Thursday so ill see if he's started growing again lol. I gave the Eden a 2 month trial, probably should have got him off it much earlier. In theory it's an amazing food, but just too rich for some dogs, and customer service if you have a problem is awful.


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

MILLIES WOLFHEART said:


> Trials have been completed and its in line for manufacture so we expect within the next 4 weeks
> 
> High hopes for this one quality and kind on the pocket :biggrin:


Fabulous :biggrin:

I'll take a proper look at all of them, but that one looks very interesting!


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

I think I am going to try the Riverside mix when it comes out!  

Excited now to try them on it in September


----------



## RachRubyx (Jan 23, 2013)

My dog did great on Eden and she really loved it but I won't order from a company who in my opinion are bullies. I don't trust people with poor customer service as generally means the product is poor. Looks great on paper and that and it now but how long before changes start coming in. 

I decided to go with Applaws Lite dry but some people find it gives toilet problems. I now feed raw as its the best for my dog.


----------



## Golden6 (Mar 2, 2013)

I am sooooo glad you posted asking about Eden! I had finally whittled down my choices to this but I think I will give it a miss if they are really a bunch of bullies with n customer service and it seems a few people's dogs don't like it either! 

Away to look at Millie's Wolfheart!


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

millies wolfheart looks good might have a look at that for mine... another good one is purizon , not sure on price though...


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

I was also going to get Eden but have now decided not to

I am looking at MWH now as applaws doesn't seem to suit her 

Might try reducing slightly her amount as she is on the RDA of 155g & has some rummy bottoms .. We have 2mth supply left lol


----------



## Marleys Mum (Jun 27, 2013)

I changed my puppy over from Royal Canin which he was eating when came to us from the breeder to Eden as the ingredients where really good but he stopped eating as well as he was before and had loose stools from day one of us changing it over, i'm now switiching him over to wainwrights and he's on 50% of that and 50% royal canin at the moment and he's now eating alot better and his poos are all back to normal, changing him from Eden was most defenitly the best descison i made, I also sent an email to the company about him not eating it to much when he was on Eden as was worried about him not eating alot and got told i was allowing my puppy to be fussy and more aless he shouldn't be able to pick and choose what he eats, and then said it was my fault for his not eating as i leave his bowl down for him to eat when he wants, but we have never had a problem with this with any other food and again no problems with him having his bowl down again with his new feed.


----------



## mandijane44 (Jul 16, 2013)

I am so glad I read this thread as I still have a picky pup who is not happy on her Arden Grange and considering trying something new. I now know to give Eden a wide berth and look up Millies Wolfheart


----------



## RachRubyx (Jan 23, 2013)

Don't know if its been mentioned so just throwing it out here incase hasn't but what about Taste of the Wild? Its a very good food and similar price to Millies Wolfheart and Eden. Avaliable from Zooplus or amazon etc. Just email the company and they send you out samples of the food. Where really good with me but my dog found the kibble a little big for her. Its normal size but she prefers small.


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

What a shame Eden have the attitude they have.

For a recently started company they obviously don't know the first thing about word of mouth recommendation and the internet.

If they were honest and upfront about the fact that not ALL dogs are going to suit it I bet a lot more of us would be willing to give it a go as the ingredients and ethos are certainly good.

They may be able to ban people from their Facebook page and bully people into retracting Which Dog Food reviews, but do they not realise that there are 100s of other forums out there that they have no control over? And it only takes 2 bad reviews to put me off something. 1 bad customer service review you can take with a pinch of salt, but when another one confirms the first one that turns into a big no, no with me.

We're getting more dogs in September, either singly or adopting a pair and I fully intend to feed one meal of good quality kibble and one raw per day if it suits them - not enough freezer space for full raw and want the flexibility when others are looking after them for us. And top of my list to try first will be MWH.

Another company with excellent customer service that I've dealt with is workinghprs/, so if MWH doesn't work out they're next on my list to try.

Shame about Eden, eh?


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

hippymama said:


> millies wolfheart looks good might have a look at that for mine... another good one is purizon , not sure on price though...


This is the price of Purizon Purizon Adult Chicken & Fish: Free P&P on orders £25+ at zooplus! I fed my dog this.


----------



## megan ashleigh (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi, I must admit I have never experienced any of this with Eden! I have also had responses from the people that work there and help with any questions I have had. I know a lot of my friends with dogs have them on Eden and yet all of them are more then happy with Eden. I have had my Bulldogs on Eden for 4 months and they have never looked as good! I do not know of many of the dog food companies that have been mentioned that actually reply to normal peoples questions! I have previously tried to contact one of the foods that these members have "recommended" in the past and still could not get any advice. Also I managed to get hold of a rep for this company and they tried to sell me breed specific food for my Bulldog (which is wrong anyway) and also it was the wrong breed they were trying to push on me! I do not think it is suitable to slate a Dog food to a member that just wants to do the best they can for their dogs. Biased people that quite obviously do not want to try and talk to Companies about issues or questions before they warn people!
I think it is important that people see both sides! I can only say from mine and many people I know as to how we feel about Eden food.


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

1st post?

Am I wrong to be suspicious?


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Me thinks they work for the company!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

PennyGSD said:


> 1st post?
> 
> Am I wrong to be suspicious?


 lol!!! :lol: looks suss to me!

..if it was just one person with bad feedback it be different that the fact so many have had bad experience with this one company rings alarm bells to me.

I looked at MWH food too I was disappointed the riverside mix had duck in too as JJ finds it a bit rich and I liked the fact it had trout in..I was thinking it was going to be a multi fish formula...but we're on JWB for the next year anyway.

I looked at the Purizon one that someone mentioned too.. chicken & fish but has duck in. He might stay on JWB brand if I can afford to keep him on it..probably by buying smaller bags and doing raw some of the week.


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

IncaThePup said:


> lol!!! :lol: looks suss to me!
> 
> ..if it was just one person with bad feedback it be different that the fact so many have had bad experience with this one company rings alarm bells to me.
> 
> ...


Would their salmon food (MWH) be too rich for him? That doesn't have duck in it..Don't know if there's anything in there he doesn't do well on ingredient wise?


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

JessIncaFCR said:


> Would their salmon food (MWH) be too rich for him? That doesn't have duck in it..Don't know if there's anything in there he doesn't do well on ingredient wise?


can't remember without checking again. Just before we won the competition he was on a small bag of green dog salmon & trout with veg which was nice. We might have stayed on that if he hadn't won the competition, can't afford to turn down free food for a year

Might have to see if we can win another for when this runs out! :lol:


----------

